# Poll question



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

*How often do you watch CNN*​
I watch regularly.218.18%I don't watch very much.981.82%


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

How many watch CNN?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

So Mr. Jones post a poll and shortly thereafter we have the same, yet different, poll posted by the "other side"? Maybe he had a valid question. Do you, racer? Tit for tat eh?

Round and round and round we go.

I am getting dizzy.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Why not see both sides.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

You'll have to admit that it is a bit difficult to get both sides here. It would be like trying to get the conservative side in an environmental forum. I think that there may be more libs here than we think. (look at the last poll in this forum ) They are just pretty quiet. I mean really, how can you own a firearm and lean to the left? That's unpatriotic. You know that a vote for the Dems is a vote to give up your guns! :beer:

RC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Robert now we are agreeing. Also, it may surprise you but I would like an environmental form. I don't like rich companies that follow the three R's (Rip, Rape, and Run) anymore than you do. I wish republicans would be more environmental, and that the democrats would leave my firearms alone. They both have good ideas, and they both have bad ideas. The simple truth however is that the environment will survive Bush much longer than my freedom will survive Kerry. Now if either side would get ride of those bad ideas, or better yet both sides then America would have a win win situation at the voting booth this fall. How close to an agreement are we on this????????????


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Good post Plains.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Enviromentally, on the oil and gas side of the industry, I could show you where old oil wells were and there isn't a snowballs chance in that hot place you would ever guess there was one there. The wildlife an I see each other every day with out some major catastrophe. My superiors and I have the utmost respect for the wildlife and their habitat, if we don't, there is heavy fines that can apply.


----------

